# How would you summarize the storyline of the Bible in one sentence?



## Hungus (Apr 5, 2007)

A friend and former pastor of mine has repeated an earlier challenge to all on his blog at http://gunny93.blogspot.com/2007/04/hey-i-got-bob-sugar-on-other-line-i.html that being :

How would you summarize the storyline of the Bible in one sentence?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 5, 2007)

Jesus Christ is Lord and King, all shall kneel before Him.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 5, 2007)

"Because, if on your lips is the confession, 'Jesus is Lord,' and in your heart the faith that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. (Romans 10.9)


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 5, 2007)

That sentence does suffer a bit from run on but not that anyone would notice. That is just a GRAND sentence in every way and it has earned the right to be long. Great summary Trevor.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 5, 2007)

Hungus said:


> A friend and former pastor of mine has repeated an earlier challenge to all on his blog at http://gunny93.blogspot.com/2007/04/hey-i-got-bob-sugar-on-other-line-i.html that being :
> 
> How would you summarize the storyline of the Bible in one sentence?



Keeping in mind Rev 22:18-19...
_I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book._

I would suggest making one huge run on sentence by taking out all of the periods in the Bible and using the whole thing


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 5, 2007)

The real God solved and resolves a real problem for undeserving people.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 5, 2007)

Galatians 4:4-5 is a good summary.

4 But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law, 

5 To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 5, 2007)

yes it is. nt


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 5, 2007)

John 5:39


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> God, for his own glory, created the world and even allowed the fall of man into sin so that, for his own glory, He might redeem a People to Himself and glorify Himself even more by the utmost display of his justice, mercy, wrath and love, played out before all heaven and planned from all eternity among the Father, Son and Holy Spirit - the Father choosing a People for His own, the Son dying for this people and the Holy Spirit applying the work of Christ to the people for whom the Father chose.
> 
> 
> Is that a run-on sentence yet?



Will that fit on a bumper sticker?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 5, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Galatians 4:4-5 is a good summary.
> 
> 4 But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law,
> 
> 5 To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.



It is interesting that verse 4 says "made of a woman". Jesus IS genuine human being.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 5, 2007)

God rules!


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 5, 2007)

Jesus is Lord.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 5, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Will that fit on a bumper sticker?


My favorite ever bumper sticker was "In case of Rapture, can I have your car?"


----------



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2007)

Romans 11:36

"For of Him and through Him and to Him are all things, to whom be glory forever. Amen."


----------



## Herald (Apr 5, 2007)

How about one word?

God.


----------



## MW (Apr 5, 2007)

The thread shows that you can't.


----------



## MW (Apr 5, 2007)

The context will allow for shorter or longer explanations of things. But I would suggest saying to the person you are only going to meet once in your life, Hey, this subject is of great importance, and it is not possible to explain it in one short sitting. How about we meet up, or we interact via phone or email, so that we can discuss this further. The person's response will provide a good indication as to whether or not they agree it is also important.

If it is worth saying, it is worth saying right.


----------



## MW (Apr 5, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Saying it short is not saying it wrong, brother.



Saying it short and leaving the impression you are saying it sufficiently is saying it wrong(ly).


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 6, 2007)

God's plan revealed, by Christ fulfilled, and Spirit instilled.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 6, 2007)

JD made it rhyme.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 6, 2007)

Lk 24:45-47
Then opened he their understanding, that they might understand the scriptures, And said unto them, Thus it is written, and thus it behooved Christ to suffer, and to rise from the dead the third day: And that repentance and remission of sins should be preached in his name among all nations, beginning at Jerusalem.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> My favorite ever bumper sticker was "In case of Rapture, can I have your car?"


That's almost as good as one that Doug Wilson posted on his blog:

"In case of rapture, this car will be pulled over while I rapidly reconsider my formerly postmillenial eschatology."


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> My favorite ever bumper sticker was "In case of Rapture, can I have your car?"






theologae said:


> That's almost as good as one that Doug Wilson posted on his blog:
> 
> "In case of rapture, this car will be pulled over while I rapidly reconsider my formerly postmillenial eschatology."



I get the humor, but in my opinion these types of jest responses communicate in a subtle way a works-based righteousness. IF the premillennial rapture view is correct, we will be gone with all the other regenerate. Our view on eschatology does not make or break our election. It is trifle, but these sorts of things bug me nonetheless. The world is ingrained with works-based thinking. Such puns just encourage such misguided thought to continue.

carry on...


----------

